# Should I play my violin in public?



## Marx (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm told I'm incredibly talented on the violin. I'm a student and money is hard to come by. Should I play my violin in the high street and get money from strangers? I can play a lot of Classical stuff and pretty decent at improvisation too. I've heard you can earn a good bit of money on a busy Saturday providing the weather is nice. 

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Why not, my friend? I love seeing people play in the streets when I'm walking downtown. Although, here in New Orleans it's more Jazz from trumpets and trombones.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A lot of folks do it. Go for it!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Definitely! Find a good spot and play, people will love you for it!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I always give m oney to people playing violins, we had even older children playing here...


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Is this rhetorical? Get the **** out there and jam! Incidentally, age is irrelevant. Hit the drab rush hour streets - where everyone is taking the same train to the same cookie cutter suburb to eat the same carry-out meal while watching the same prime-time lineup while dreading a return to the same job in the same cubicle - and rock their freakin' world!/K


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

My only thoughts are to check local laws to make certain you've got the correct permit, if needed, before you go out there and
DO IT.

It is 'good for them, good for you.' I'm sure the bit of pin money will help, besides.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

If you are really really as talented as you say you are, you should try auditioning for your local pro orchestra too.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Be careful. In some places the Society for the Suppression of Solo Violins is active.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

*the Society for the Suppression of Solo Violins is active.*


----------



## Clayton (Nov 10, 2013)

PetrB said:


> My only thoughts are to check local laws to make certain you've got the correct permit...


Yes, otherwise

GO AND SPREAD THE MUSIC! :clap:


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

Go for it!...............................


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes. Go, my friend. Go out into the world and play Telemann's 28,843rd Toccata for Unaccompanied Violin in F-flat minor for all the world to hear. You'll become rich, famous, and happy. Women and birds will find you irresistible. People will throw you money and squirrels will throw you nuts. 

Do not be deceived, though; the day will come when you will turn away from the ways of your fathers and play Cage's 394th Dompe for a Duck and a Kangaroo. In that day, you will surely be booed. Squirrels will throw you nuts and birds will throw you... stuff.


----------

